# Vortex Crossfire II



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Anybody tried out the crossfire II? Thinking about getting one to put on my AR. I have heard that it is a pretty solid scope, and you can't beat Vortex warranty, but I don't know of anybody that has actually used it. 

I have looked at the Nikon P-223 ($200), the Leupold Mark AR ($250 after rebate) and the Vortex Diamondback ($200). Cabelas had these three in stock today, but they don't carry the crossfire II, which I really wanted to look at. between the 3 at cabelas I would go with the Nikon until I get a chance to go to Sportsmans to look at the crossfire. 

Any other suggestions on scopes to look at under the $200 range?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Eiiiiiwwwwwww.......The Nikon is by far the best to look through, but not great. I hate it when people ask a question, then others reply with answers that were never asked for, but oh man could you do better right now.

I'm no glass snob...but for a few more bucks you move into some world class Zeiss optics. $429 with free shipping. This is with the BDC reticle. $100 rebate makes it $329. They are on backorder but worth the wait. I know it is a bit more, but you won't feel the need to ever replace it.

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/zeiss.pl?page=521460


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

What magnification are you wanting for your rifle? I have a couple of Nikon scopes and like them a little more than my Diamondback. I like a little longer eye relief. For $200, you might be a little limited in your options. 

I was looking at the Crossire II as well, but they weren't released yet so I got tired of waiting haha. I'm pretty sure the first gen wasn't the best, but the II's should be better. I'd you can wait, hold out until you can actually look through one. 

Vortex used to make a Viper 2-7x 32 which I think would be great on an AR. Let us know what you go with!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I ran down to Sportsmans warehouse yesterday to check out the crossfire II. I compared it to the Nikon and Leupold. I found it to be comparable. I don't think it was as bright as Leupold Mark AR, but for the difference wasn't worth the $100 price difference. A friend also recommended the Burris Fullfield 2 scope ($200). The Crossfire is twice the scope as the Burris. To me the Burris felt and looked like what I would expect a $100-$150 scope to be. It felt poorly constructed and not very bright, and a very narrow field of view.

So I went with the Crossfire II. I really like the Vortex name, and I feel that they have improved their "bottom of the barrel" rifle scope to where others in the same price range can't even come close. So far I feel like I have received twice the scope for the amount I paid. Guess we will see if I am still happy with it after I go and shoot with it a few times.

[attachment=1:3p9jepjl]20121108_170804.jpg[/attachment:3p9jepjl]
[attachment=0:3p9jepjl]20121108_170828.jpg[/attachment:3p9jepjl]


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

Is it better to have the scope mount extended to the rear, and moved to the forward end of the picatiny rail, or the opposite where the mount is extended to the front, and mounted at the rear of the rail. I am just curious.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Mueller got Chuck Hawks approval. Ive seen them goin for as little as $129.00 with sun shield.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/mueller_APV_riflescope.htm


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

mdg01 said:


> Is it better to have the scope mount extended to the rear, and moved to the forward end of the picatiny rail, or the opposite where the mount is extended to the front, and mounted at the rear of the rail. I am just curious.


That is correct. The scope mount is mounted backwards in the pics.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Frisco Pete said:


> That is correct. The scope mount is mounted backwards in the pics.


My bad. I was excited to get it on the gun and snap a few pics. I really wasn't paying attention to which way the mount was.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

highcountryfever said:


> So I went with the Crossfire II. I really like the Vortex name, and I feel that they have improved their "bottom of the barrel" rifle scope to where others in the same price range can't even come close. So far I feel like I have received twice the scope for the amount I paid. Guess we will see if I am still happy with it after I go and shoot with it a few times.


As long as you don't shoot in low-light or extreme weather conditions very often, it should suit your needs. If unfavorable conditions were a consideration, the Leupold would have been my suggestion.

For some reason, I always find myself waiting for one last shot (prairie dogs, coyotes, deer, elk, whatever), with dwindling daylight and/or nasty weather. In those conditions, even low-end Leupolds (and Redfield Revolutions) have done far better than "comparable" scopes from the competition. Comparing light and clarity indoors or in daylight conditions is always helpful, but it's surprising how much things can change in the field. Some scopes just don't transmit color or contrast, or retain their clarity in low-light (particularly bad: the Bushnell 3200/4200 Elite series).

But, as I said... If you don't shoot in those conditions, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

I bought one of the Millet scopes for my AR, and for the money, it is a good buy. I do have high end scopes, and it does not hold up to them for high magnification or low light. No matter what the brand, you get what you pay for. I am very happy there is a vast range of scopes out there, so there is one for every ones budget.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jpolson said:


> Eiiiiiwwwwwww.......The Nikon is by far the best to look through, but not great. I hate it when people ask a question, then others reply with answers that were never asked for, but oh man could you do better right now.
> 
> I'm no glass snob...but for a few more bucks you move into some world class Zeiss optics. $429 with free shipping. This is with the BDC reticle. $100 rebate makes it $329. They are on backorder but worth the wait. I know it is a bit more, but you won't feel the need to ever replace it.
> 
> http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/zeiss.pl?page=521460


I don't believe those qualify for the rebate, do they? http://www.zeiss.com/C12568CF00206298/E ... coupon.pdf

I spoke to a guy at a little gun shop that was the Vortex dealer of the year in Utah for 2010 and he said that he has seen two of these models come back for repair, but both were on much larger and heavier recoil guns and thought that they do fine with the smaller calibers.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> jpolson said:
> 
> 
> > Eiiiiiwwwwwww.......The Nikon is by far the best to look through, but not great. I hate it when people ask a question, then others reply with answers that were never asked for, but oh man could you do better right now.
> ...


Looks like they sold out of the Rapid Z reticle (last item on the Cameraland link). Any of the Rapid Z conquest's qualify.


----------

